# Anyone know if fuel injectors are covered under the powertrain warranty?



## chadtn (Feb 27, 2018)

Pretty sure I had a fuel injector fail. Out of the blue yesterday the car started shaking and could barely pull itself. It immediately threw three codes listed below that all appear to involve fueling on cylinder 2.

P01CE - Cylinder 2 Injection Timing Performance – Over Advanced
P02CE - Cylinder 2 Fuel Injector Offset Learning At Min Limit
P0266 - Cylinder 2 Contribution/Balance

The car is a 2018 diesel with 59k miles on it. I've called two different dealerships and both have told me that the 60k powertrain warranty does not cover fuel injectors. Another fun fact is that Autozone, Oreily's, Advance, Napa, and Rock Auto do not carry new injectors. Dealers don't stock them and it would have to come from a distribution center

Thanks!

Chad


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

chadtn said:


> Pretty sure I had a fuel injector fail. Out of the blue yesterday the car started shaking and could barely pull itself. It immediately threw three codes listed below that all appear to involve fueling on cylinder 2.
> 
> P01CE - Cylinder 2 Injection Timing Performance – Over Advanced
> P02CE - Cylinder 2 Fuel Injector Offset Learning At Min Limit
> ...


*What’s Not Covered by a Powertrain Warranty*
Keep in mind that parts covered by a powertrain warranty may vary depending on your provider, as well as your car’s make and model. In general, the powertrain warranty covers the engine, transmission, transfer case, and axle assemblies on light-duty vehicles but excludes parts in the following categories:


*Engine Coverage Exclusions**Transmission/ Transaxle Coverage Exclusions**Transfer Case Coverage Exclusions**Drive Systems Coverage Exclusions*Sensors

Wiring
Connectors
Engine radiator
Coolant hoses
Coolant heater core
Starter motor
Entire pressurized fuel system
Control module and/or module programmingTransmission cooling lines

Hoses
Radiator
Sensors
Wiring
Electrical connectors
Clutch and pressure plate
Transmission control Module and/or module programmingTransfer case cooling lines

Hoses
Radiator
Sensors
Wiring
Electrical connectors
Transfer case control module and/or module programmingWheel bearings

Drive wheel front and rear hub bearings
Locking hubs
Drive system cooling
Lines
Hoses
Radiator
Sensors
Wiring
Electrical connectors related to drive systems
Drive system control module and/or module programming

Read more at What Does a Powertrain Warranty Cover? | CARCHEX


----------



## chadtn (Feb 27, 2018)

Sounds like I had better order the part and get it on the way then. heh..

Thanks!

Chad


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

The way in was explained to me my a Chevrolet sales person when I bought my Cobalt in 2008 was: "If it is continually lubricated, it's covered under powertrain warranty."


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

I buy my parts from trunk monkey parts that is close to me - they are on east side of portland metro in oregon.






2017-2019 GM Multi-Port Fuel Injector Assembly 55596708 | Trunk Monkey Parts


2017-2019 GM part # 55596708 - Multi-Port Fuel Injector Assembly




www.trunkmonkeyparts.com





On the east coast I used to order from gmpartsdirect.com

And fyi - I see some listed on e-bay as well.

I would check the wiring harness/connections to the injector as a first step. This was an issue with the 6.6 liter diesel in the chev trucks.

And check your water separator in your fuel filter. Some water in your fuel can blow the injector tip off.... Just to make sure you don't have water in your fuel - although I think you should get a warning light - I assume there is a WIF sensor (water in fuel).

I would run some stanadyne additive (performance formula) to lubricate the injectors and helps with water separation - one bad batch of fuel can take out the injectors or pump.

jeff


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

JLL said:


> The way in was explained to me my a Chevrolet sales person when I bought my Cobalt in 2008 was: "If it is continually lubricated, it's covered under powertrain warranty."


GREAT! Diesel fuel injectors ARE continually lubricated by the fuel flowing through them!


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

You have one possibilities to get a fuel injector covered under warranty if your car is covered by the California emissions system warranty, which means the sticker under the hood certifies it for sale in California AND it is registered in California or one of the other states that has California emissions and warranties (Connecticut, Delaware, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, New Jersey, New York, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, Vermont, and Washington). In all of those states, Diesel fuel injectors get coverage of 7 years or 70,000 miles.


----------



## chadtn (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm in Tennessee and gave up on trying to get it covered under warranty. I'm glad I didn't just tow it to the dealership and dump it on them. I would have never thought that a bad fuel injector wouldn't be covered. Part numbers are posted below in case someone else runs into this.

Dealer wanted $368 for a new injector that is supposed to come with a new injector seal (washer). Turns out the bolts that retain the injector bracket are torque to yield. Dealer wanted $14.40 for one of those. They really pushed for me to order four of each for $1529 plus tax. I ended up special ordering on summitracing.com. $138 for an injector and $3.99 for the bolt. Some programing may be required when the injectors are replaced so I ordered an MDI 2 clone for $259. A couple of special tools are also called for and are listed below. I already have an angle meter and slide hammer. I'll make what ever I need to get the injector out. The cleaning tool is apparently a European model, but I found a website cross referencing the part number to the same one used in the US on 6.6 Duramax engines. I ended up buying a generic cleaning tool assortment on Amazon for $127.

Notes: The procedure actually calls for replacing all of the return hose clamps, return hose seal rings, and hard line feed pipes. I plan on reusing all of that as long as they look good. Torque spec on the injector bracket bolt is 89 INCH pounds and 60 degree stretch. After replacement, you can probably just unhook the battery for a while to clear the fuel trims and high pressure fuel correction, but if the coding on the replacement injector is different then you may need a scan tool to program that. It's going to be a couple of weeks before all of the parts get here. I'll try to follow up with any observations after the job is done.

Parts:
Injector - GM (55596708)
Fuel Injector Bracket Bolt - GM (55577569)
Fuel Injector Seal (Washer) - GM (55590468) - NOTE: This was included with my new GM injector.
Fuel Return Line - GM (55495863) - NOTE: Optional - Return line fittings are plastic and can break.

Special Tools:
EN-45059 - Angle Meter
EN-51146-1-3 - Sliding Hammer
EN-51187 - Injector Remover
EN-47632 - Cleaning Tool - May cross reference to 6.6 Duarmax part number EN-47909.

ECM:
Fuel Injector Flow Rate Programming
Fuel Trim Reset
High Pressure Fuel Correction Reset

Thanks!

Chad


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

chadtn said:


> I'm in Tennessee and gave up on trying to get it covered under warranty.


Yeah, your only other option would have been having the car registered somewhere that does emissions testing. If you have an emissions test FAIL, they will repair the vehicle under that warranty.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

JLL said:


> The way in was explained to me my a Chevrolet sales person when I bought my Cobalt in 2008 was: "If it is continually lubricated, it's covered under powertrain warranty."


Diesel is a lubricant. And it flows through the injector.


----------



## chadtn (Feb 27, 2018)

I ordered everything on 5/23 and the injector was the last part to arrive nineteen days later. I spent about five minutes working on the car today before having to quit. The return line fittings are plastic. The first three popped right off with no problem. When I lifted up on the last one, the plastic fitting broke and left the o-ringed portion of the fitting stuck in the injector. I ended up ordering a new fuel return line that is supposed to be delivered a week from today. The part number for the next poor sucker that has this happen is 55495863. heh..

Thanks!

Chad


----------



## chadtn (Feb 27, 2018)

Made it five more months and just had a different injector die. : ( I actually ordered two last time, so I have a spare on hand this time around.

Chad


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

chadtn said:


> Made it five more months and just had a different injector die. : ( I actually ordered two last time, so I have a spare on hand this time around.
> 
> Chad


Why is this happening repeatedly?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Cruz15 said:


> Why is this happening repeatedly?


Injectors are a mechanical device. They wear out.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

They shouldn't be wearing out _that_ fast, though.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

MP81 said:


> They shouldn't be wearing out _that_ fast, though.


I don't know what sort of failure they are having. 

The first thing that comes to mind is contamination scouring the injection nozzle if you don't have good fuel filtration, and that can lead to poor fuel atomization and maybe rough running that points to a bad injector? If there is contamination enough to clog the fuel flow path, you can get a leaking injector that causes problems.

The electronics of the injector can fail. We usually think of solid-state electronics as being "failure proof" but they still break.

Some time ago I read something about how modern injectors wouldn't last as long because of all the injection events they go through, with newer engines having multiple injection events for each power stroke. Back in the day with the International-Harvester HUEI engine in Ford pickups, they introduced "split shot" injectors as one of the first emissions controls. The injector would do a pilot injection of about 10-20% of the fuel charge that would light off first, and this had the effect of beginning combustion with a smaller fuel charge in the cylinder. It would be less of a combustion shock so it had the effect of seating the piston on top of the connecting rod with less force than doing an all-at-once injection event. It also added heat and flame and turbulence to the cylinder at the start of the power stroke. Then, after a very short pause, the rest of the fuel charge was injected and you got more complete combustion because of that pilot charge adding heat and swirl to the cylinder while the rest of the fuel was being sprayed. The downside of this was said to be that the injector pintle and springs would go through two cycles with each power stroke - meaning the injectors would wear out 2x as fast because they were basically being used 2x as much.

I don't know how accurate that claim is with modern injectors, but imagine an injector that can expect a fixed number of injection pulses before failure. Some huge number like tens of billions of pulses. If you have modern engines giving each injector between 2 and 8 individual injection pulses for each power stroke, you now have an injector that wears out 2-8x as fast because it's using up that fixed number of injection pulses before failure.


----------



## chadtn (Feb 27, 2018)

Cruz15 said:


> Why is this happening repeatedly?


Not sure. When they start to go, the car still idles fine, but acts like it has a dead miss at low rpms. The car will shake and struggle to accelerate. It's bad enough that I would expect a gas powered car to almost immediately throw a check engine light indicating what cylinder the misfire is on. Both times I had to drive it further than I would have liked to waiting on a check engine light. The first time it was #2 and this time #4 was the culprit.

The strange thing is that everything clears up over 2000 rpms with heavy throttle. I'm wondering if it's something electrical going on with the bad injectors. It seems like I've read that they rapidly pulse the injectors at low speeds to cut down on noise and vibration. Both times the problem was gone after changing the bad injector and clearing out the codes. This last time I ended up stuck with a P268A code indicating the injectors haven't been programmed. I double checked and the new injector codes show up correctly when I poll the computer. I need to do some internet searching to see if there is more to the procedure than just changing the numbers and resetting those two adaptive tables.

Thanks!

Chad


----------

